# 2010 Rogue Belt Tensioner



## TomBK (May 6, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm looking for some help.
The belt tensioner on my Rogue started to make a clicking noise at idle at around 90,000 miles. I changed the tensioner and belt (with OE Nissan parts) and that noise went away but now I'm getting a vibrating noise at 1500 rpm. When I look at the belt it seems to flutter at around that rpm.

Has anyone experienced this before? Any ideas on what to do?

Thanks,
Tom B


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the new belt installed correctly; click on the picture. There's an indicator gauge that's described in the picture; make sure the indication shows it being in spec.


----------



## TomBK (May 6, 2013)

Thanks rogoman!
The OE belt was too long and the gauge was out of spec. I installed an aftermarket belt that was a bit shorter and that did the trick.


----------



## TomBK (May 6, 2013)

I'm in need of help again so I'm reviving this post:

A few days after correctly installing an OE tensioner and belt(everything was in spec as per rogoman's diagram) I felt vibrating again at 1500 RPM's. I checked the specs and they were off so I installed a slightly shorter belt and the specs were fine.

A few months later(less than 5000 miles) I'm now getting a bad squeal when I turn on the AC and the belt is out of spec again.

Does anyone have any ideas what might be the cause?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Serpentine belt problems usually result from one of three causes: a defective belt tensioner; misalignment of a pulley; or, defective bearings in the tensioner, idler, or one of accessories driven by the belt (including the water pump).

Examine the belt itself. Glazing at the edges of a serpentine belt, or on its ridges or in the grooves, results from the belt slipping. It indicates that friction between the belt and the accessory drive pulley(s) created by slipping has overheated the belt. 

Fraying at the edge of a belt indicates pulley misalignment. The edge frays because it is scraping on the top edge of an accessory drive pulley side as the belt feeds into it.


----------



## Arthur36 (6 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> Is the new belt installed correctly; click on the picture. There's an indicator gauge that's described in the picture; make sure the indication shows it being in spec.


Would you tell me what belt (size) did you use, please? I just replaced my original one (11 years, 80,000 miles) on my 2011 Nissan Rogue p/n 11720-JG30B (oem bought at the dealreship) and it is loose and squeals right from the start. I put original back and all is perfect again.


----------



## Arthur36 (6 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> Serpentine belt problems usually result from one of three causes: a defective belt tensioner; misalignment of a pulley; or, defective bearings in the tensioner, idler, or one of accessories driven by the belt (including the water pump).
> 
> Examine the belt itself. Glazing at the edges of a serpentine belt, or on its ridges or in the grooves, results from the belt slipping. It indicates that friction between the belt and the accessory drive pulley(s) created by slipping has overheated the belt.
> 
> Fraying at the edge of a belt indicates pulley misalignment. The edge frays because it is scraping on the top edge of an accessory drive pulley side as the belt feeds into it.


sORRY, I ment to ask TomBK.


----------



## TomBK (May 6, 2013)

Arthur36 said:


> Would you tell me what belt (size) did you use, please? I just replaced my original one (11 years, 80,000 miles) on my 2011 Nissan Rogue p/n 11720-JG30B (oem bought at the dealreship) and it is loose and squeals right from the start. I put original back and all is perfect again.


I used the same belt you are using (OE Nissan). 
I would suggest double checking the part number on the OEM belt itself to make sure the dealer gave you the correct belt. I would also compare the new belt to your old one to see if they are different lengths.
Did you replace the tensioner?


----------



## Arthur36 (6 mo ago)

TomBK said:


> I used the same belt you are using (OE Nissan).
> I would suggest double checking the part number on the OEM belt itself to make sure the dealer gave you the correct belt. I would also compare the new belt to your old one to see if they are different lengths.
> Did you replace the tensioner?


I did not replace tensioner because it keeps current oem belt tigth. I also checked markings on the tensioner and are w/in range (unfortunately I did not check it when I had oem installed) so I do not think that tensioner is bad. I verified p/n on the belt and on the box to be 11720-JG30B but both belts were loose and squealed badly (returned them already). I am 100% sure that I need shorter belt but I do not know how short. Thanks for quick reply!


----------

